# unnecessary clocking



## merishor2009

Nu ştiu dacă traducerea mea este bună: timpi morţi. De aceea am nevoie de câteva păreri, vă rog.
Mulţumesc.


----------



## JulianoS

Salutare!

Eu am găsit _pontaj_ pentru _clocking_... Atunci ar putea fi ceva de genul _pontaj inutil_...

Puţin mai mult context ar ajuta.


----------



## merishor2009

"A combination of a modulated room or heating circuit control is ideal to avoid *unnecessary clocking* and to ensure a long duration of the system."  Acesta este întregul context. Îmi cer scuze că nu l-am dat de la început.
Mulţumesc mult.


----------



## JulianoS

merishor2009 said:


> Nu ştiu dacă traducerea mea este bună: timpi morţi . De aceea am nevoie de câteva păreri, vă rog.
> Mulţumesc.


 

Da, în cazul acesta aş spune că traducerea ta originală este OK.


----------

